# engine gets hot when I use AC why?



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

My 95 HB 4x4 4 cylc gets hot when I use my AC. I have to turn it off because the factory gauge shoots up. anybody know why this is? The AC seems to work fine despite this problem


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

could be a couple of things when the load is put on the engine. low coolant, bad fan clutch, partially clogged radiator. 

does the idle change when the a/c is on? when was the last time you serviced the coolant?


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. Yes, the engine changes rpms when i turn on the AC. I just had my truck to the mechanic not too long ago for a coolant leak. They had to replace a small hose that was by the firewall on the passenger side. Real bi$ch to get to he said. I will still check the coolant when it cools down to eliminate that possibility. The only other thing I can add, not sure if it's related, is that before I noticed the engine temp rising during AC use, I noticed a sporadic belt squeak.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

Update: The radiator took almost a full quart of coolant. After I topped it off I started it up and ran it with the AC on. I didn't see any drips. I'm thinking maybe the mechanic didnt top it off enough or get the air out when I had it serviced.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

good to here. KAs are known to take a while to bleed the air out of the system.


----------

